# Current Brigade patches



## Bill Alexander (21 Oct 2000)

I am trying to put together a display of the current brigade patches, and I am having difficulty getting hold of these. If anyone has a patch from their brigade area I would like to trade. I have 33 Brigade patches to exchange. Please contact me at billalex@onlink.net


----------

